

42% of URLs have Open Graph tags - screeley
http://blog.embed.ly/open-graph

======
nthitz
Probably not quite 42% given:

"Embedly's crawler doesn't go out looking for URLs. We only process URLs that
have been shared through our API. You can then postulate that our Open Graph
average is actually higher as the sites that are shared more are optimized to
be shared in Facebook."

~~~
vannevar
Probably not even within an order of magnitude or two. There are a _lot_ of
URLs, including the 'dark web' that doesn't get crawled.

------
diminish
"42% of all URLs that Embedly processes have one or more Open Graph tags" is
the truth; the current title is misleading.

------
ytadesse
Semantics aside, this is the reason FB will own the search/discovery space in
the future. That's not just a troll comment, that's fact.

FB is amassing a huge database of well organized & socially relevant online
documents that other companies are going to have a hard time even coming close
to. It's like PageRank on steroids.

~~~
CodeCube
FB may be amassing that database today, but the OpenGraph metadata is publicly
available to anyone who crawls that same page no? So what's stopping anyone
else who crawls the web from using that same data (G+)?

------
guard-of-terra
OpanGraph has numerous problems which hinder it appearing by default in HTML:

\- It is verbose and bloats the page. You have a dozen of tags in the best
case, but if you have an album of something you might need to provide a set of
og tags for every object, which is a lot.

\- You often need a different set of og tags on the same page in order to make
facebook treat that page differently (you can be doing different things on the
same page). So you end up serving a special version of page with og tags to
facebook by user-agent.

For simplier cases, you don't even need og, and for more complicated ones,
they are facebook-specific and you'll have trouble using those for anything
else.

The overall experience from og and facebook: Bad. Don't like.

~~~
acdha
Also: OpenGraph hates the web and cannot be embedded in any valid HTML
document and XHTML validation requires using a custom DTD. I'd really like it
if they'd just adopt the standard HTML5 microdata approach and avoid the need
to end up bloating out <head> with a bunch of <meta> tags duplicating content
found elsewhere on the page.

------
iparamonau
if 42 is the answer, is 'how many URLs have OG tags' the new ultimate
question?

~~~
officialchicken
The ultimate question still hasn't been answered - viewing the page source
reveals NO tags with og attributes, which one would expect in the search for
life, the universe, and all facebook profiles.

~~~
Danieru
Actually the ultimate question has been answered, we know it is 42.

The problem is that we do not know what the ultimate _question_ is.

